# Capel-y-Ton and graveyard, South Wales February 2012 (pic heavy).



## Flexible (Feb 9, 2012)

Capel-y-Ton was originally built in 1791 and had several subsequent rebuilds and facelifts. I have seen a few weddings take place here, but as with many churches and chapels, congregation members dwindle and pass on, and this chapel closed its doors for the last time at the end of 2002. It remained empty, with the exception of an occasional visit from a voluntary caretaker. In 2007, the chapel became the victim of an arson attack and what’s left is the ruined shell that is there today. The adjacent graveyard is has not been tended for 10 years and is overgrown with brambles and weeds. One of the latest dates I noticed was 1979, although I wasn’t checking for this. There are many graves here.







































Charred remains of the once-impressive parquet flooring.












A charred roof joist made from Canadian pitch pine.






The following pics show some internals of the chapel, taken in 2006 - a year before the devastating fire - and have been posted with the kind permission of Steve Kiff.

At this point, the chapel had already been broken into, paint was thrown around the altar area and the hymn books ripped to shreds.






Beautifully ornate fine oak panelling






Harmonium






Upper gallery






Pews






Ceiling




Thank you for those, Steve. 


The graveyard:


----------



## Alansworld (Feb 9, 2012)

I want that graveyard!!


----------



## The Archivist (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like it used to be a fine building, though judging by its size must have been a nightmare to heat and maintain. 
The decline of Welsh chapels is quite alarming - apparently one closes every week. I know of a fair few that have burned down or had to be demolished in the last couple of years alone. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## madmickshere (Feb 9, 2012)

It's criminal to let a once lovely building end up like that, let alone all the dead buried there!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing sacred when it comes to arson!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 9, 2012)

Sad, very sad!


----------



## highcannons (Feb 9, 2012)

madmickshere said:


> It's criminal to let a once lovely building end up like that, let alone all the dead buried there!



Agreed, with above.  I will never understand the mentality of the plonkers who seem to thrive on vandalism. No winners only losers. Aside from that, fine pictures - thanks


----------



## scribble (Feb 9, 2012)

It was beautiful. The gravestones look quite elaborate for a relatively small, rural site. What a shame it's been wrecked!


----------



## theartist (Feb 9, 2012)

bloody chavs


----------



## nanook (Feb 10, 2012)

2 lessons for me - 
- Don't expect anyone to tend your Grave !
- Decommissioned Churches should be promptly salvaged. Lot of fine timber work in there. Why let the Yobs get it ?


----------



## nelly (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice stuff fella, I could spend some time in that graveyard!!!


----------



## Flexible (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks all for the comments.



scribble said:


> It was beautiful. The gravestones look quite elaborate for a relatively small, rural site. What a shame it's been wrecked!



Indeed. There are a few well-to-do people buried here, including a once-notable Justice of the Peace.


----------



## smiler (Feb 11, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nice stuff fella, I could spend some time in that graveyard!!!



Doesn’t look as if there’s any room for you Nelly, it is a shame that these places are destroyed my mindless yobs and folk fascinated by flame, but you captured it well, Thanks.


----------



## Landsker (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for sharing, very sad to see it like that.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 13, 2012)

What a shame. Great report..thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonniemcprice (Feb 19, 2012)

i just don't get why people would do that- beyond me!


----------

